# Team Greymon vs JLA



## Tacocat (Feb 6, 2013)

Greymon
GeoGreymon
SkullGreymon
MetalGreymon
BurningGreymon
RizeGreymon
BlackWarGreymon
WarGreymon
WarGreymon X
ShineGreymon
EmperorGreymon
Omnimon (fuck you, he counts )
AncientGreymon
VictoryGreymon

*Spoiler*: __ 



Agumon BM 




Who is the strongest leaguer each of these Greymon can take out?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Everyone of these guys get speed Blitz.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 6, 2013)

By every single Leaguer? 

We've got some MHS and FTL guys in the mix here. I'm talking individual fights, not the entire League at once. And I don't expect them to be going up against Captain Marvel or some shit.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 6, 2013)

That one version of VictoryGreymon would solo the fuck out of the league.
In any logical fight, Greymon himself would take out Batman or other street level leaguers. It gets a little iffy past that for me.


----------



## Calamity (Feb 6, 2013)

Composite huh? If I'm remembering correctly, VictoryGreymon can exceed time-space so speed for him atleast won't be an issue.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 6, 2013)

AncientGreymon's got some nice hype too IMO, between being able to tango with Lucemon FM (even if it was with the other Ancients) who shat all over two RKs and the guys who defeated them and one-shotting a supposedly all-powerful Onismon.

Shit for actual feats, though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Even if you think VG fast he is still slow to the Flash.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 7, 2013)

Which is irrelevant as he is a universe level character.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Everyone of these guys get speed Blitz.



With victorygreymon and agumon burst mode in the list?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Which is irrelevant because Flash hax such as vibrating out of the universe to become intangible laughs at anything you thing he can throw at him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> With victorygreymon and agumon burst mode in the list?



Can you show me a scan where they able to work within femtoscond timeframe (Supes speed level)? 


Also don't make me link Mike speed cal for the Flash .


Seeing we are using the stronges incarnation for each One they won't get pass the strongest incarnation of most leaguers . Such as GL, Supes, Zatanna , Fate etc


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Can you show me a scan where they able to work within femtoscond timeframe (Supes speed level)?
> 
> 
> Also don't make me link Mike speed cal for the Flash .



They can't be speedblitzed by superman because superman can't hurt them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> They can't be speedblitzed by superman because superman can't hurt them.



You have proof Prime cant hurt them?

Also Post crisis sundip for 15 minutes damage Imperiex.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 7, 2013)

Last time I checked, Supes and Flash couldn't do much against universals :sanji



Danger Doom said:


> You have proof Prime cant hurt them?
> 
> Also Post crisis sundip for 15 minutes damage Imperiex.



Implying it takes 15 minutes for VictoryGreymon to bust something as trivial as a sun


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh you mean the same Flash that damage The Anti Monitor? Or maybe the one that can BFRd Emo Boy Prime? or How about Supes damaging Imperiex?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 7, 2013)

So we accept multiversal Flash now because Anti-Monitor was subject to PIS? I'll be completely honest and say I'm cool with that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

There's a difference in beating and damaging . You seem to forget about hax of these characters. 

So what are time travel feats of these guys , resistance against TP , magic attacks ,etc . Raw power mean shit if your opponent has abilities to by pass that.

Considering Barry died that is far from PIS.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 7, 2013)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Composite huh? If I'm remembering correctly, VictoryGreymon can exceed time-space so speed for him atleast won't be an issue.


In Next, Yggdrasill turned the Arbitrators (Victory Greymon and Z'd Garurumon) into data and transmitted them to where NEO was (which is the future - they had to transcend space-time to get to him). The bond between Ami and Marine Angemon was needed for the location. 

Victory Greymon is above Yggdrasill and is capable of fighting against a universal+ level character.

Ancient Greymon (alongside Ancient Gaurumon) supposedly survived against Lucemon and sealed him. The strongest of the Warrior Ten is supposedly Ancient Volcamon, who is capable of creating a miniature Big Bang via anti-matter. However, he did not survive and I don't think he's stronger than Ancient Greymon and Ancient Gaurumon together, although it is possible.

Composite Omegamon is just insane (the OP is allowing him - might as well add PM, although he is somewhat featless).



Too lazy to go through everything right now - you should know why. 

EDIT: Hmm, since we are using composite, I suppose we would use the feats from the Digimemory WarGreymon as well..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Just compile what each are capable of and lets just start analyzing which strongest incarnation of JL they can beat. 

Omitting Ion , Golden Supes and Spectre Hal for obvious reasons.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> There's a difference in beating and damaging . You seem to forget about hax of these characters.
> 
> So what are time travel feats of these guys , resistance against TP , magic attacks ,etc . Raw power mean shit if your opponent has abilities to by pass that.
> 
> Considering Barry died that is far from PIS.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Through the power of Digisoul, what's stated as feelings in the above scan, VictoryGreymon transcends time, which, along with space, Neo rends several chapters back.

Anyway, this Digisoul is said to have limitless powers. It's done things from curing incurable disease without any knowledge of the thing to, well, transcending space and time. Basically, it's the Spiral Power of the Digiverse.

Sho, a human character in the series, resists mindfuck from a mega-level Digimon using Digisoul.

As for magic, it's kinda shady as there's nothing really defined as magic in any Digimon series that I remember. If something showed up which looked like magic, it'd likely be a technique. I'd need a stricter guideline to give you something satisfying. There is reality warping, though. Does that count?

And again, I have no problem with multiversal Barry, which would scale to Wally who is actually the man 


Vicious said:


> Ancient Greymon (alongside Ancient Gaurumon) supposedly survived against Lucemon and sealed him. The strongest of the Warrior Ten is supposedly Ancient Volcamon, who is capable of creating a miniature Big Bang via anti-matter. However, he did not survive and I don't think he's stronger than Ancient Greymon and Ancient Gaurumon together, although it is possible.


Yeah, I remember reading about AncientVolcamon having shit like that. Imagine what that'd do for Susanoomon if this was canon Not that he really needs it 



> Composite Omegamon is just insane (the OP is allowing him - might as well add PM, although he is somewhat featless).


Eh, I felt like PM would be straying a bit too far from the Greymon line.



> Too lazy to go through everything right now - you should know why.


Implying you didn't give an assload of information right here 



I'll show feats for the other contenders tomorrow when I get home from school.


----------



## Calamity (Feb 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Even if you think VG fast he is still slow to the Flash.



  Speed won't be an issue at all for someone who transcends/exists outside of space-time. Hell, Omegamon X has a feat that would literally give him infinite reactions/speed (as he destroys and recreates the universe, this done while outside space-time) and he is a a good deal below VictoryGreymon.    Transcendence/existence outside of time-space in Digimon has an additional effect: they are immune(or should I say can ignore/disregard) all attacks that do not transcend time-space. So unless someone from the JLA has shown that they can dish out attacks that can harm characters existing outside time-space plus said attacks being at universal levels, safe to say most if not all of them are doing nothing against VictoryGreymon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That digisoul thing sounds like NLF. But I wont really argue it since Wally has seen to out racing Death twice in time and space to end of time. Not to mention what Barry did to the timeline in Flashpoint . 

Anyway I highly doubt these guys can handle Classic Fate magic.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure how NLF it is when it literally repairs the universe after busting it, but hey, to each his own, I guess 

And this isn't just time-fuckery. This is existing outside of time and space. Neo is literally stated to be time itself and they kill him and exist without it for a while before repairing the timestream and universe with the power of the Digisoul.


----------



## Calamity (Feb 7, 2013)

Nah, it would be NLF if it doesn't have any feats on the level you are claiming it to be, say multiversal. Seeing how it has feats of powering up to universal levels, that can be taken as their limit.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 7, 2013)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Nah, it would be NLF if it doesn't have any feats on the level you are claiming it to be, say multiversal. Seeing how it has feats of powering up to universal levels, that can be taken as their limit.



We're not talking about multiversals here, though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2013)

get your head out of your ass Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> get your head out of your ass Huey



As soon as I remove my foot from yours .


----------



## Vicious (Feb 7, 2013)

Some stuff for the WarGreymon DigiMemory from XW (take note that he did this with Examon - all of the legendary Digimon should be around the same level, except Omegamon).

In the past, the legendary knights (they basically replaced the RKs in this season and WarGreymon was one of them) fought continuously against Bagramon. However unexpectedly, due to the growth of the humans' digital technology, the distance between the two worlds kept shortening. That energy created distortions in the core, resulting in the splitting and collapse of the DW. The impact caused all of the legendary knights to turn into DigiMemories (so in other words, they survived, but were turned into DigiMemories with limited power). Omegamon ended up in the RW, WarGreymon and Examon fell into the threshold of dimensions, and the others elsewhere.






Bagramon starts freezing everything and absorbing all the energy in the HW. Akari and Zenjiro are then saved by the WarGreymon and Examon DigiMemories. 




The WarGreymon and Examon DigiMemories create a rift above the Earth. They then float in space, and orbit Earth in a protective bubble. Said bubble can withstand Bagramon freezing and absorbing everything in the HW.





More stuff for the legendary Digimon.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright, some feats for these beast fuckers:

Greymon:
Not much to say for speed, but casually lanched

this friend into the horizon during his debut.

GeoGreymon:
Generally just all around more powerful than Greymon. However,

he casually catches tank-fire, so his speed actually isn't all that piss-poor. At least, his reactions aren't.

SkullGreymon:
Oh ho, this guy makes the above Greymon his chewtoys. He casually tosses around half a dozen Dark Tyranimon, decimating mountains in the process, and he shits all over every single one of the main Adventure champions at the same time, who are generally stronger than normal.

MetalGreymon:
Stronger than the above. Giga Blaster ain't nothing to sniff at.

BurningGreymon:
Mach 7 for reaching escape velocity on the moon. This is after he casually fucks up a guy who eats mountains for lunch.

RizeGreymon:
Composite? Fucker can compete with some of the most powerful megas.

BlackWarGreymon:
Moses here fucking split the sea because he was depressed  He can hang with WarGreymon, who shouldn't really be taken lightly.

WarGreymon:
If, after revisions,  is legit, dude's mach 46.5 with at least mountain-busting capabilities. The feat in the calc above is him two-shotting one of the most powerful megas in the Adventure series.

WarGreymon X:
Don't really remember much about the eighth movie, unfortunately 

ShineGreymon:
Mach 500 with casual MCB, IIRC, and higher with powerscaling or something.

EmperorGreymon:

EmperorGreymon can overwhelm easily MHS Dynasmon (traveled to the moon and back in a couple of minutes at most) EoS, who also happens to be country-busting. MagnaGarurumon is at least light-speed, and EmperorGreymon was able to keep up with an opponent who had originally decimated Kouji.

Omnimon (fuck you, he counts):
Vicious already got this. All-delete is also Universal, IIRC.

AncientGreymon:
Able to throw down with the dude who casually fucked up EmperorGreymon, blitzed LS MagnaGarurumon, and split a moon in half with ease. He also one-shotted a supposedly all-powerful being, and he's comparable to AncientVolcamon, who has a Big Bang attack. We also don't know if Lucemon went SM during their fight, which would be a whole different monster 

VictoryGreymon:
Oh lord 

Agumon BM: One-shotted a universal being


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 8, 2013)

One-shotted? It took two shots, one from masaru and one from agumon.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's still beating a universal being which the JLA can hardly pull off.


----------



## Light (Feb 8, 2013)

Proof that, savers was it, Ygg is universal?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> That's still beating a universal being which the JLA can hardly pull off.






Lol I love this double standard here. Lets use high end feats for one group completely ignore high end feats of the other.


Some leaguers can solo the shit out this list.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2013)

I just assume this is regular post-crisis JLA with no Spectres, Ions or sundips


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 8, 2013)

VictoryGreymon does not have his name for fun

And he's survived attacks from NEO who is Universal+


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I just assume this is regular post-crisis JLA with no Spectres, Ions or sundips



What makes you think Post-crisis members were pushovers  ?





 So why are we including a Universal here if you are going to dismiss another universal on the opposite team? Wouldnt that make it a spite match?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Lol I love this double standard here. Lets use high end feats for one group completely ignore high end feats of the other.
> 
> 
> Some leaguers can solo the shit out this list.



That's Ion powered Kyle not his standard power level or standard equipment...and he can't access it now as far as I know.

The megas we are talking about is using their standard power on this battle not some bullshit power up from another universal entity that give it's power to mortal and will only comes once in a while or when the plot needed...



Danger Doom said:


> What makes you think Post-crisis members were pushovers  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because the Op listed those Universal Greymons

and Standard JLA doesn't include those universal being unless the plot really needed them


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> One-shotted? It took two shots, one from masaru and one from agumon.


Forgot about this


Light said:


> Proof that, savers was it, Ygg is universal?


He's the god of the Digiworld, and every other incarnation him is shown to be universal+. Actually, it could very well be the same Yggdrasil. And he actually did start to reboot the Digital World just 'cause he felt like it.


Danger Doom said:


> Lol I love this double standard here. Lets use high end feats for one group completely ignore high end feats of the other.


There is no double standard here. These versions of the Greymon aren't particularly the strongest, they're simply the only versions with feats. If you wanted the strongest, then I'd be throwing around Xros Wars MetalGreymon or universal+ Omegamon X. Stop accusing us of shit just because you don't know the verse you're debating against and you didn't expect it to be able to compete with anyone on the JLA. It's standard for each, so no, Kyle doesn't get Ion, Clark doesn't get his sundip, and Hal isn't Spectre.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> That's Ion powered Kyle not his standard power level or standard equipment...and he can't access it now as far as I know.



 Except Ion and Kyle was one making this totally irrelevant to the point. By the way that is Phantom Stranger. However if you want to power scale current Kyle that had all power rings then be my guess. 

Why are you including a universal in this? If these guys need a Universal just to stand a chance against/beat the JLA then this thread pointless.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Forgot about this
> 
> He's the god of the Digiworld, and every other incarnation him is shown to be universal+. Actually, it could very well be the same Yggdrasil. And he actually did start to reboot the Digital World just 'cause he felt like it.
> 
> There is no double standard here. These versions of the Greymon aren't particularly the strongest, they're simply the only versions with feats. If you wanted the strongest, then I'd be throwing around Xros Wars MetalGreymon or universal+ Omegamon X. Stop accusing us of shit just because you don't know the verse you're debating against and you didn't expect it to be able to compete with anyone on the JLA. It's standard for each, so no, Kyle doesn't get Ion, Clark doesn't get his sundip, and Hal isn't Spectre.



I dont know what I am debating?

Okay lets check this shit out shall we? 

You know the guy is a Universal right? You know he can probably take on the entire League right? You dont want the league to have amy heavy hitters right? So what does that conclude? Ding ding, a fucking mismatch .



So I ask you one last time why throw a Universal here when you damn well know no weak version of the league will put up a  fight?

I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you said love of digidestine resist Mindrape or some shit like that. And the whole they are beyond time deal.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> What makes you think Post-crisis members were pushovers  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm

when I think JLA I think the Big 7 


though you're technically right


OP should just say who is on the DC team


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Except Ion and Kyle was one making this totally irrelevant to the point. By the way that is Phantom Stranger. However if you want to power scale current Kyle that had all power rings then be my guess.
> 
> Why are you including a universal in this? If these guys need a Universal just to stand a chance against/beat the JLA then this thread pointless.



Ion =/= Kyle. Ion is an entity that represent will power just like Paralax to fear .. Kyle is a human he became a host for Ion.... doesn't mean he is Ion. Hal Jordan was a host for Paralax doesn't mean he is Paralax 

Kyle is only a host and it was passed on to another GL after awhile I forgot his name but he got sealed/died on some other planet or star


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Ion =/= Kyle Ion is an entity that represent will power.. Kyle is a human he became a host for Ion.... doesn't mean he is Ion
> 
> Kyle is only a host and it was passed on to another GL after awhile I forgot his name but he got sealed/died on some other planet or star



Except he didnt forget who he was when he absorb the power Battery. However you guys just mention Digisoul and no outside powerup ho ho.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Except he didnt forget who he was when he absorb the power Battery. However you guys just mention Digisoul and no outside powerup ho ho.



Though it is fairly easy to control Digisoul for basic evolution to Adult,

Doesn't matter here it only help them evolve to next level: they are at max form here. They are fully evolve in this fight as the op said

I'll just post this thing that was said in the wiki

Digisoul (デジソウル Dejisouru) is a phenomenon by which an aura of energy, manifested within a person can invoke Digimon evolution


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Dude it's written their digisoul.... Is a the soul of the digimon nice collective reading



 As Ion is to Kyle since he is emotionally capable of handling and attracting it   . Since he was able to gain it 3 times over and for obvious plot reasons dismiss it 3 times over.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I dont know what I am debating?
> 
> Okay lets check this shit out shall we?
> 
> ...


A fucking mismatch when half the Leauge can casually decimate every other fighter in this list with a wave of the hand? Okay, sorry to upset you 


> I gave you the benefit of the doubt when you said love of digidestine resist Mindrape or some shit like that. And the whole they are beyond time deal.


Except that's not me assuming that they could, because those are actual feats. Shou, a male human, overcame Barbamon's mind control using the power of his Digisoul. The beyond time thing is kinda self-evident, considering Neo is the personification of time itself, and VictoryGreymon rips a giant fucking hole through him, then repairs spacetime with the Digisoul. I don't need you to give me the benefit of the doubt if it's an actual feat.

Also notice that I never said VictoryGreymon solo'd. Quit generalizing and notice that I'm trying to be diplomatic.



Fluttershy said:


> hmm
> 
> when I think JLA I think the Big 7
> 
> ...


There are no teams, it's the strongest standard JLA member that each of these guys can take 1v1.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> As Ion is to Kyle since he is emotionally capable of handling and attracting it   . Since he was able to gain it 3 times over and for obvious plot reasons dismiss it 3 times over.




Fucking read the comic book you are turning into an idiot here don't just look at fucking website that post limited scans of comic book or you can fucking leave the OBD

also fucking watch the digimon if you don't believe the feats that has been represented

Ion is a fucking entity of the fucking color that represent will he is not a spirit nor a soul he is a being that represent a fucking concept..

and he is definitely not kyle standard power. it doesn't matter if he can attract something or not. doesn't matter if he can handle him..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> A fucking mismatch when half the Leauge can casually decimate every other fighter in this list with a wave of the hand? Okay, sorry to upset you



Ah, I see so you realize your thread is idiotic in the first place so you needed a universal to make your team win?

Okay how about making a thread that doesnt make it a stomp ever think about that.

Ill do your logic for you.  Fantastic Four vs Teen Titans dont worry guys since FF will get stomp without prep they get Franklin Richards that will surely even the odds. 



> Except that's not me assuming that they could, because those are actual feats. Shou, a male human, overcame Barbamon's mind control using the power of his Digisoul. The beyond time thing is kinda self-evident, considering Neo is the personification of time itself, and VictoryGreymon rips a giant fucking hole through him, then repairs spacetime with the Digisoul. I don't need you to give me the benefit of the doubt if it's an actual feat.


Except, that doesnt fucking tell me how powerful of a Telepath he is. 





> Also notice that I never said VictoryGreymon solo'd. Quit generalizing and notice that I'm trying to be diplomatic.



Yeah, the whole constantly stating what cant they do to a universal, doesnt imply that right? Right ? 


> There are no teams, it's the strongest standard JLA member that each of these guys can take 1v1.



Which you already answered your question in the same post.

They get ass rape until you throw in a Universal .


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Why are you even expanding this thread when you know it's a rape thread


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Fucking read the comic book you are turning into an idiot here don't just look at fucking website that post limited scans of comic book or you can fucking leave the OBD
> 
> also fucking watch the digimon if you don't believe the feats that has been represented
> 
> ...



Shut the fuck up dude.

Ion is an entity that was attracted to Kyle after he defeated Oblivion because he had incredible will. You know since fucking Ion is the entity of Will. He is in the Battery same as fucking Parallax is to the Yellow Battery. 

Ion is within the fucking power source of the GL ring. It is within his power. 

Did you fucking know Ion was affecting him when Kyle had showed how willful he was just from his ring? because Ion existed in the Battery? The same Battery that gives Kyle his powers? 

Read a comic 

This is not Spectre saying hey Hal I want your body. This is like Wally absorbing the fucking speedforce.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Implying Speed force has it's own consciousness


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Implying Speed force has it's own consciousness



You do know the Speed force was created by Barry and everyone else just tap into it. It has its own aspect of Death. 

Concession Accepted


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Ah, I see so you realize your thread is idiotic in the first place so you needed a universal to make your team win?
> 
> Okay how about making a thread that doesnt make it a stomp ever think about that.
> 
> Ill do your logic for you.  Fantastic Four vs Teen Titans dont worry guys since FF will get stomp without prep they get Franklin Richards that will surely even the odds.


1)No, I'm simply not as versed as you and some others are in DC comics. I only know it to an extent. Perhaps there was someone who could take on a universal opponent in the standard JLA that I didn't know about.

2)Not a fucking team match.



> Except, that doesnt fucking tell me how powerful of a Telepath he is.


Would you like me to quantify telepathy for you?


> Which you already answered your question in the same post.
> 
> They get ass rape until you throw in a Universal .


I don't really understand why you're electing to overlook this, but these are 1v1 matches. You're essentially telling me that I'm pitting Wally or Hal up against this entire list and expecting any of the Digimon to come out alive. I'm looking for the strongest member they can defeat. Surely there's someone between Batman and Superman that these Digimon stand a chance against.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> You do know the Speed force was created by Barry and everyone else just tap into it. It has its own aspect of Death.
> 
> Concession Accepted


The guardian made the ring syphoning Ion's power they didn't make Ion

Yea I know that and why are you saying there's a concession when there's not..
also Speed force isn't really a concept of speed( it is only a concept of the flash speeds) other speedster like superman that doesn't have a link to flash is not getting the concept of their speed in speed force also speed force is different from Ion or parallax

You're really becoming stupid here... You should leave obd find a friend to talk to try to socialize dude seriously you need to fixed your brain


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180, stop with the personal shit.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2013)

What level is comics aquaman again? I'd think that WarGreymon could take him.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> What level is comics aquaman again? I'd think that WarGreymon could take him.


No, mindrape should get him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Yea iI know that and why are you saying there's a concession when there's not..
> also Speed force is different from Ion or parallax



Your point is Ion is a outside powerup which is true and false. He exist in  what powers all Lanterns .  The only difference here is Ion can take on its own form but it is exactly the same as absorbing the main power battery to begin with.

Anyway the OP confirm he isnt in this match, which he was a Leaguer despite your asinine attempts to dismiss it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> 1)No, I'm simply not as versed as you and some others are in DC comics. I only know it to an extent. Perhaps there was someone who could take on a universal opponent in the standard JLA that I didn't know about.
> 
> 2)Not a fucking team match.
> 
> ...


You can apply that to a 1v1 as well which make it even worst.

As no leaguer would go up against a universal 1v1 in standard form. Which is why I am telling you why include him and not at least 1 strong Universal guy.

It is like you expect the league not to reach that point 1v1 so why bother including him thats my whole point. 

The same way that half the list wont make it past any leaguer who has Hax or really FTL. But you would need to Narrow down the list anyway if it is just core members then the League members beat most of them stopping at the guy who is Universal. 

Okay allow me to explain clearly Martian Manhunter can casually sync with all the minds of a Planet. Influence or relay stuff way to Mars. 

When you say X character resisted Z character without stating stuff like well Z had the entire Universe in a mind choke hold. For example then I dont know how exactly good of a telepath that guy was.



shade0180 said:


> The guardian made the ring syphoning Ion's power they didn't make Ion
> 
> Yea I know that and why are you saying there's a concession when there's not..
> also Speed force isn't really a concept of speed( it is only a concept of the flash speeds) other speedster like superman that doesn't have a link to flash is not getting the concept of their speed in speed force also speed force is different from Ion or parallax
> ...






Max is powered by the Speedforce (Barry Allen) by using a equation. It is a power source. Ion came into existence because of the Green light spectrum/Battery. There is no outside power source it is rather a power up of a more powerful form of the original source. Same as Sinestro getting powered by Parallax.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Your point is Ion is a outside powerup which is true and false. He exist in  what powers all Lanterns .  The only difference here is Ion can take on its own form but it is exactly the same as absorbing the main power battery to begin with.
> 
> Anyway the OP confirm he isnt in this match, which he was a Leaguer despite your asinine attempts to dismiss it.



He is an outside power up he isn't a standard power for a GL. He let them use his power at the authors will only when the plot needed them and forgets his existence when ever he doesn't need him...

He is a standard power up for a GL if every GL can use/access his power. Kyle power at standard is the same as every other GL. He is a power up when the author/plot wanted it. 

I know there's Some other anime/manga character like this I just can't remeber who and we don't count it because it's not his standard power set.....

Yuki nagato from Suzumiya Haruhi she stole/use haruhi power but we don't give it to her as a standard equipment even though she can always steal it the same way she did when she first got it.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> You can apply that to a 1v1 as well which make it even worst.
> 
> As no leaguer would go up against a universal 1v1 in standard form. Which is why I am telling you why include him and not at least 1 strong Universal guy.


VictoryGreymon isn't the entire point of this thread, though. There are other guys here that I'm curious about perhaps moreso than VG. Besides, we've already wrung out VictoryGreymon's feats. Debating another match-up would be pointless.

EDIT: Besides that, this list is made up of every notable Greymon that I could think of. I just dumped them all in here. I wasn't looking to spite the JLA; I enjoy DC comics almost as much as I enjoy Digimon.


> It is like you expect the league not to reach that point 1v1 so why bother including him thats my whole point.


This isn't gauntlet style. I'm looking to find each Greymon's limit, not the JLA's limit.


> The same way that half the list wont make it past any leaguer who has Hax or really FTL. But you would need to Narrow down the list anyway if it is just core members then the League members beat most of them stopping at the guy who is Universal.


It's not just the core members, though, it's every member of the JLA in standard form. I know the capabilities of the core members. I'm curious as to what I don't know.


> Okay allow me to explain clearly Martian Manhunter can casually sync with all the minds of a Planet. Influence or relay stuff way to Mars.
> 
> When you say X character resisted Z character without stating stuff like well Z had the entire Universe in a mind choke hold. For example then I dont know how exactly good of a telepath that guy was.


I understand that, but there's nothing solid to go by. Barbamon subjugates millions of Digimon in his army, and it's somewhat hinted that this is via telepathy, but there's no statement to go by. I simply brought up the feat because you asked for a feat of TP/mindcontrol resistance.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> You can apply that to a 1v1 as well which make it even worst.
> 
> As no leaguer would go up against a universal 1v1 in standard form. Which is why I am telling you why include him and not at least 1 strong Universal guy.
> 
> ...



Did I say anything about max mercury in that text another one of your fucking collective reading. I said anyone that has their own speed concept which practically different from the speed force like superman wonder woman martian manhunter white martian and any other speedster that isn't part of the flash family or related to flash.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, well I am going to dismiss telepathy all together. Or we just going to assume any strong Telepath would win . 



That aside anyone not significantly FTL on the Greymon team wont make it pass some heavy hitters as mention already.


Now I am curious as to how far does being digital data goes in the sense of being affected by viruses and deleted for digimon in their high forms. Mr. Terrific could prove a strong opponent against them .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Did I say anything about max mercury in that text another one of your fucking collective reading. I said anyone that has their own speed concept which practically different from the speed force like superman wonder woman martian manhunter white martian and any other speedster that isn't part of the flash family or related to flash.



Just drop the argument kid.  I am done with this


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Okay, well I am going to dismiss telepathy all together. Or we just going to assume any strong Telepath would win.


The former, I guess. I'm looking to find the strongest fighters these guys could throw down with, and telepaths can make that kinda messy.


> That aside anyone not significantly FTL on the Greymon team wont make it pass some heavy hitters as mention already.


EmperorGreymon and up are capable of FTL stuff, but not nearly MFTL. At least, not that I've observed/calc'd yet. I wasn't really expecting them to reach the heavy-hitters of DC, considering how heavy these guys hit.


> Now I am curious as to how far does being digital data goes in the sense of being affected by viruses and deleted for digimon in their high forms. Mr. Terrific could prove a strong opponent against them .


It does affect them, but Digisoul has cured incurable viruses and fully healed the ailing Digimon after near total deletion.

That said, "incurable disease" is certainly a NLF, so Mr. Terrific could pose a threat to some of these guys. Though, he's not going to have a fun time with MHS mountain-busters.


----------



## Calamity (Feb 8, 2013)

This thread...kinda exploded. 

Really though, it's standard versions for all unless specified. VG's standard is universal and so that gets used. And he's the strongest Greymon so far.

If it was all-out and full-power using everything ever shown, going from my experience with comic characters, there's probably a multiversal or two in the JLA.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

It depends on how you look at it it doesnt have to be incurable but rather a self evolving virus.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> No, mindrape should get him.


I thought Aquaman could only mindrape things that evolved from fish or had some sort of gland. WarGreymon has neither.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 9, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> It depends on how you look at it it doesnt have to be incurable but rather a self evolving virus.


Well, from my understanding, it completely eradicated the virus, rather than simply curing it, but I think it's safe to assume that he could take the ones so weak that they couldn't utterly shit on him.


Azrael Finalstar said:


> I thought Aquaman could only mindrape things that evolved from fish or had some sort of gland. WarGreymon has neither.


Well, from my understanding, reptiles evolved from amphibians which evolved from fish, and WarGreymon seems to be a dinosaur of some sort. Or should we not even touch the monster than is Digimon physiology?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Well, from my understanding, it completely eradicated the virus, rather than simply curing it, but I think it's safe to assume that he could take the ones so weak that they couldn't utterly shit on him.
> 
> Well, from my understanding, reptiles evolved from amphibians which evolved from fish, and WarGreymon seems to be a dinosaur of some sort. Or should we not even touch the monster than is Digimon physiology?



That would only work if WarGreymon was a flesh and blood creature, which he's not. His earliest evolutionary level is essentially a teddy bear head.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 9, 2013)

So is there a way we'd actually explain Digimon anatomy, if we elect to not do it by each individual case?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2013)

That thing about Aquaman only appears in one story of him. It is much falls into the same category of wood stopping a GL.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> So is there a way we'd actually explain Digimon anatomy, if we elect to not do it by each individual case?


 I'm not sure exactly how one would go about it actually. BlackWarGreymon at least apparently bleeds _oil_.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Feb 10, 2013)

Which version of JLA?


----------

